# Share files without samba?



## erdos (Jun 21, 2015)

Is this possible?

Playing with smb.conf is no fun for me. It has proved many times in the past that I have many difficulties to get Samba up and running.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm assuming you're using Samba because there is a Windows system involved somewhere? Otherwise you can just use NFS.


----------



## Oko (Jun 21, 2015)

https://www.eldos.com/sftp-net-drive/
Is very good sshfs client for Windows which we use at work. Windows enterprise and ultimate editions have decent NFS clients IIRC.

I am assuming your clients are Windows machines since you mentioned Samba


----------



## fulano (Jun 21, 2015)

I can't imagine why you think setting up smb.conf is that difficult. You can set a nice ~30 lines' file like below and it will work in the vast majority of the cases:


```
# Global parameters
[global]
  workgroup = GROUP
  realm = GROUP.LAN
  netbios name = WHATEVER
  server role = active directory domain controller
  syslog = 0

#OpenDNS
  dns forwarder = 208.67.222.222
  nsupdate command = /usr/local/bin/samba-nsupdate -g 

  idmap_ldb:use rfc2307 = yes
  case sensitive = no

# If you use ZFS
  map acl inherit = yes
  vfs objects = zfsacl
  nfs4:mode = special
  nfs4:acedup = merge
  nfs4:chown = yes

[netlogon]
  path = /var/db/samba4/sysvol/group.lan/scripts
  read only = No

[sysvol]
  path = /var/db/samba4/sysvol
  read only = No

[dados]
  comment = Arquivos de uso geral
  public = yes
  browseable = yes
  path = /usr/compartilhado
```

(Adapted from our own)

Which difficulties do you have with samba?


----------



## erdos (Jun 22, 2015)

I installed samba41 on 10.1.  But smb.conf wasn't there when I tried to configure it according to Handbook.

I had difficulties with Samba in Debian.  The default smb.conf is very complex and I basically just trial and error to try to get it working, which I failed most of the time.

I need to use Samba to access files on my home Windows 7 machines as well as a USB harddrive hooked up with router.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 22, 2015)

erdos said:


> I need to use Samba to access files on my home windows7 machines as well as a USB harddrive hooked up with router.


This doesn't require Samba. Samba would be needed if you want the FreeBSD machine to serve files. For a simple client you can use mount_smbfs(8).

If you do  need to serve files on the FreeBSD machine I suggest using net/samba36 for a single server, no domain.


----------

